# 220lbs@10% BF by May 2023



## eazy (Mar 29, 2021)

Training for 3/29/2021

Squat 20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110
OHP 20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80
DL 20x165

12 mile walk

food for 3/28 calories 2,620, carbs 295, fat 58, protein 200


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Want me to move your other thread into journals so you don’t have two?


----------



## eazy (Mar 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> Want me to move your other thread into journals so you don’t have two?



yes please


----------

